# hsing i 12 animals



## theneuhauser (Jun 22, 2002)

what are the 12 animals of hsing i, 
and how do they relate to it's system?


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 25, 2002)

They are:

Dragon
Tiger
Monkey
Horse
Turtle / Alligator
Chicken
Sparrow
Swallow
Hawk
Phoenix / Tai Bird / Roc (not in our school, but I have heard it called this)
Eagle
Bear (these last two are combined in our form)

At least in our school...

The 12 Animals (we call them the 12 Shapes) are not imitations of animal actions, but rather their "spirit" as it applies to Xingyi strategies.  The 12 Shapes are the advanced methods of application of the basic 5 Shapes (Pi, Tsuan, Pao, Beng and Heng).

:samurai:  :tank:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 28, 2002)

> the basic 5 Shapes (Pi, Tsuan, Pao, Beng and Heng).


are those shapes the same names for the five elements? ( i have not learned to speak mandarin yet)

also, i am extremely interested in the concept of 12 animals ( as i have just begun some sporadic hsing i education) , how does one cultivate these spirits? is it through form or is there separate training to develop those aspects (ie breathing, chi kung)?


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 30, 2002)

Those are one transliteration of the Five Elements of Xingyiquan.

Metal = Pi
Water = Tsuan/Tzuan/Dsuan/Dzuan
Wood = Peng/Beng
Fire = Pao/Bao
Earth = Heng/Herng

Whatever.  The English version is just fine with me, since it is my native language...

As for "cultivating the spirit" of each animal, it is not so much a non-physical cultivation as a development of a "feeling" for their movements...

Dragon Shape "feels" like a dragon winding its way through the clouds.

Tiger Shape "feels" like a tiger stalking and pouncing on its prey.

Monkey "feels" like a monkey climbing a rope or tree.

Etc.

When you study with a Xingyi teacher, I am sure they will provide you all the instruction you will need to start you on deciphering the 12 Shapes and beginning to get a "feel" for them...

Good luck.

:samurai:  :samurai:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 30, 2002)

great, thanks.

my instructor  likes to focus on one thing at a time while supplementing the education (maybe 1/3) of our time with all sorts of other "intros" into other methods. sort of a taste of what is in store for the future training. for example, right now, we are focusing on modern wushu techniques and yang taiji with applications, at the same time, weve touched on some bagua, hsing-i, and chin na. its probably just to keep anybody from getting bored or disinterested.

anyhow, i hope that he will immerse me into some hsing-i next!

by the way,


> Turtle / Alligator



is the turtle/alligator a combined shape, or is it more of a descrepency between different schools? if so, is the approach different for each, they certainly seem very different animals on the surface?:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Jul 3, 2002)

same shape/short form, different name.

:asian:
chufeng


----------

